# Ruger 77/44 Effective Range



## LeadGuitar08 (Nov 20, 2005)

I just got this rifle and I plan to use us it for dear hunting, but im not sure of its effective range. Does anyone have an idea>


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

125 yards !! would be a safe bet!


----------



## agrotom (Sep 14, 2004)

I hunt with a Marlin in 44 mag and all my shots have been kept to about 100 yards. This is a great deer gun, have fun. :sniper:


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Rifle don't matter too much. What's YOUR effective range? How often do you practice, at what range (distance), in what variety of conditions? Shooting 5-10 rounds a week, every week, in everything from sunshine to winds to rain to snow will make you the man.

I know a guy who has a $3000 custom Sako competition .308. I kick his @$$ with my Savage 10FP-LE2 because that fool has a rifle that's much better than he is and he refuses to admit it or practice more often.

Even if this thing is shooting a 1.5 MOA (and I doubt it's that wide) that's only 3" at 200 yards, and that's a deviation of 1.5". Which is plenty good enough to kill a deer.

As far as damage, it all depends on the ammunition. If you're using decent stuff with hunting-specific bullets, you'll do fine.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

My experiance with my Marlin 1894 44Mag (iron sights) and S&W 629 Classic 44 Mag (iron sights) is 100 yds +/- 25 yds.

I use a 240gr jacket hollow point and a suggested load from a manual.

Good luck


----------



## Hawkseye (Nov 21, 2005)

Merry Christmas!!!


----------

